# What has happened to John Boddy's????



## tonewheelkev (22 Jun 2015)

Hi Peeps
....I know that Boddy's is moving/has moved......but can't contact them.
All phone numbers listed on website are now un-obtainable....

I have the new address as : Buildings 2 & 3, Gatherley Road, Brompton on Swale, Richmond, DL10 7JH

......does anyone have a telephone number....are they even open????

Ta
Kev/Leeds


----------



## marcros (22 Jun 2015)

no, they have folded.


----------



## tonewheelkev (22 Jun 2015)

marcros":2a36xzn5 said:


> no, they have folded.



....Oh Tish and Poo......!!!!!
Any ideas of where I can go now?
(Looking for materials for Guitar building....as opposed to furniture making....if this helps!!)

Kev


----------



## marcros (22 Jun 2015)

there is not a great selection of places locally in my experience, and that is for furniture grade stuff. For instrument making, you may have to go even further afield.

There are a few instrument makers on the forum, who may be able to help. I am sure that at least one or two are west yorkshire based.


----------



## Alexam (22 Jun 2015)

How about http://www.stewmac.com/

or a few more 
http://www.britishmadeguitars.co.uk/bri ... ers-index/

These guys at Crimson Guitars are helpful http://crimsonguitars.com/ and have a great video. Often do a display at Yandles shows in Somerset ... next one is July 18th but not sure they will be there. You could check.
Alex


----------



## tonewheelkev (22 Jun 2015)

Alexam":1iziwslx said:


> How about http://www.stewmac.com.....



I'm not in the States :lol: .....looking for something local!!!
Would always choose to eyeball any guitar timbers....so buying from _that_ kind of distance isn't really an option.
Great for hardware and bits though....have used 'em lots!!



Alexam":1iziwslx said:


> or a few more ......
> http://www.britishmadeguitars.co.uk/bri ... ers-index/



Thanks for that...but mainly a list of makers...

Cheers for that anyway!
Kev


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Jun 2015)

There is a bloke near Newark, Notts (not Mass., you'll be pleased to hear). I can't remember his name, but apparently he does all kinds of tone woods. I think that Mike at MAC timbers pointed me in his direction. I've lost the details, unfortunately, but this might jog someone else's memory.


----------



## RogerP (22 Jun 2015)

Steve Maskery":3vv9el3v said:


> There is a bloke near Newark, Notts (not Mass., you'll be pleased to hear). I can't remember his name, but apparently he does all kinds of tone woods. I think that Mike at MAC timbers pointed me in his direction. I've lost the details, unfortunately, but this might jog someone else's memory.


There's a school of Musical Instrument Crafts in Newark. http://www.lincolncollege.ac.uk/school-musical-instrument-crafts

A long shot but they might know of this "bloke near Newark"


----------



## MIGNAL (22 Jun 2015)

Touchstone Tonewoods, Timberline, David Dyke, Tonetech, Prime timbers. Just a few.
Depends what type of instrument and type of wood. I import some of mine.


----------



## Bodgers (23 Jun 2015)

John Boddy's Twitter feed was recommending Duffield Timber down the road in Ripon as a replacement. Not as wide a selection, but they do Walnut, Oak, Maple, Wenge, Iroko, Zebrano etc. 

Shame about JB - seems the parent company took them down.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## tonewheelkev (23 Jun 2015)

Thanks to All for info so far....and for swiftness of replies!!

Kev/Leeds


----------



## whiskywill (23 Jun 2015)

MIGNAL":1kpvas93 said:


> I import some of mine.



Madinter?


----------



## tonewheelkev (23 Jun 2015)

whiskywill":bdcoa9mz said:


> Madinter?



Pardon?.... variety of wood perhaps!!??


----------



## iNewbie (23 Jun 2015)

http://www.madinter.com/?___store=en&__ ... re=default


----------



## whiskywill (23 Jun 2015)

iNewbie":21axjxqd said:


> http://www.madinter.com/?___store=en&___from_store=default



Always had good wood and a good service from them. Sign up for their occasional newsletter as they sometimes have a free carriage offer with no minimum spend.


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Jun 2015)

I believe they were bought out by Associated Timber

http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/nat ... oddy-deal/

What a shame they have disappeared!

Cheers Peter


----------



## Bodgers (23 Jun 2015)

Peter Sefton":30tziai5 said:


> I believe they were bought out by Associated Timber
> 
> http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/nat ... oddy-deal/
> 
> ...


...and then they went bust. Taking John Boddy with them.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogs (27 Jun 2015)

aren't they the source for all the stuff on the massive timber auction


----------

